# Season's Greetings! Our Christmas 2021 Event Starts This Sunday!



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2021)

The holiday season has arrived and we're preparing the festivities here on TBT! Our new event, *The Bell Tree's Holiday Market*, will be starting this *Sunday, December 12th*! This will be a large event with many different activities and prizes. It will last for approximately three weeks. While we won't be releasing the details until the event starts, here are a few small festive teasers if you're curious:

There will be a large variety of tasks to do. As usual, some in-game, some offline, some on the forum.
They won't all start at the same time, so don't feel like you have to rush in the beginning.
This year's event will not be following the "season of giving format" where you win prizes for other users. It will follow our standard event format.
Both new and old collectibles will be available to spend your event currency on.
Also, starting today, you can now purchase the animated, but _temporary_, *Christmas Lights* collectible from the Shop for *5 bells*!




​*Between now and December 17th, 2021* the Christmas Lights collectible will only be visible when they've been received as a gift, so you cannot buy them for yourself. If you don't receive the lights as a gift during this time, you'll be able to buy the collectible for yourself starting on *December 18th, 2021*. This collectible is only temporary, meaning it will disappear from your inventories in January, so don't waste any time, start spreading the holiday cheer!

Also, before you purchase these collectibles for someone else, *please be aware of a known issue with our shop's checkout system*: It will only send the collectible to one person at a time, so if you intended to send lights to multiple users, please *make each purchase separately* or they'll all go to the same person. This was the same issue that we experienced last year and, unfortunately, we still haven't gotten around to fixing it. Don't worry, it will be fixed before next year's event _(we promise)_.

They're now for sale at only five bells each, so let's start decorating each other's profiles and we'll see you all in your ugliest holiday sweaters this Sunday!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2021)

Woo, looking forward to it!  The Christmas events here are always great, and this looks like it’ll be no exception.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 9, 2021)

ooo, i'm actually excited !! hopefully someone (mods or another user) will make another one of those awesome event spreadsheets for people with horrible time perception like me lmao.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so excited for this event! I can't wait to ho ho ho my way to victory!!!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so excited!!! c:

Good luck to everybody participating :3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes! I’m so excited for this! Christmas is my favorite holiday, so this event is too!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 9, 2021)

Thank you staff for planning another great set of events! Very excited about this event and cool prizes to be earned.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 9, 2021)

Yayyyyyyyyyy Christmas lights!!!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m looking forward to the event. I’m looking forward to all of the creations. I no longer own New Horizons unfortunately, but I’ll be sure to participate in the tasks not requiring that game.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 9, 2021)

As much as I'm excited for the events, I'm also super excited to send out these lights to people who have made my year a little brighter with their posts & friendship.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow so exciting! I have Just been gifted lights from @TillyGoesMeow Tysm 

Ok, let’s get Christmas started


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 9, 2021)

you guys really haven't learned to chill with the large-scale events this year, have you?

not that I'm complaining. just we've had so many


----------



## Venn (Dec 9, 2021)

A Holiday Market?? Looking forward to it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2021)

Sounds fun!  It also starts the day before finals week so hopefully we'll have some time to complete the activities


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Sounds fun!  It also starts the day before finals week so hopefully we'll have some time to complete the activities


There will be plenty of time to do everything, don't worry! ❄


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 9, 2021)

rip gift format, may the hundreds of unsold christmas 2020 collectibles attend your funeral.


----------



## King koopa (Dec 9, 2021)

I wonder if it would be possible to have an entire lineup full of lights..


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh yay!  This is exciting! Can't wait to see what Jingle leaves in our stockings this year  now the question is: have you been naughty or nice?


----------



## Sidney (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh my gosh!! I didn’t get to participate in last year’s due to work (temp grocery store jobs during the holidays, during covid...not a good time!) and was lucky to receive some collectibles from other kind people but I’m SUPER excited to finally earn some christmasy collectibles!!!!! fingers crossed for some cute ones


----------



## amemome (Dec 9, 2021)

wahoo!! super excited to see some wholesome goodness as is a key part of these forum events


----------



## gigii (Dec 9, 2021)

im so exited lol i cant wait


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Dec 9, 2021)

Ooooh! This will be my first Christmas event! So excited and a little nervous. Lol The lights are so cute! Good luck everyone!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Dec 9, 2021)

Thank you for putting on another big event! Love these!


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2021)

aaaa hopefully i’ll have time to participate in this event  i’m so excited !!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh yay christmas!! Thanks mods


----------



## S.J. (Dec 9, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have an entire lineup full of lights..


You're almost there!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 9, 2021)

OH THE CHRISTMAS LIGHTS ARE HEREEEEE YAY
Also very excited for the new events!! ❤


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 9, 2021)

Coolio, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 9, 2021)

Ahhh I've so been looking forward to a holiday event on here!! ❄ I can't wait to see what staff has planned! ;v; I love the little Christmas lights too, they're so cute and colorful!


----------



## Snek (Dec 9, 2021)

I remember the Christmas lights from last year! I also miss the TBT Advent calendar. I wonder if it'll be brought back? Looks like this year's festivities will be in the same format as Halloween. I liked last year's gift exchange but this year's will be fun and different


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 9, 2021)

Ohh, I have to buy so many lights ^^


----------



## Kattea (Dec 9, 2021)

Can't wait to see the new collectibles!!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 9, 2021)

Somewhat bummed because this part of the year tends to be fairly busy for me and I don't know that I'll be able to find the time to do particularly involved events, so things like last year are more preferable. Sometimes in-game events can involve a lot of trial and error before I come up with something I'm happy with submitting, which eats up time. Hopefully it all works out though and it's a non-issue.

Still, I'm looking forward to the festivities. I'm sure whatever is coming will be enjoyable, as these forum events always are.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2021)

Snek said:


> I remember the Christmas lights from last year! I also miss the TBT Advent calendar. I wonder if it'll be brought back? Looks like this year's festivities will be in the same format as Halloween. I liked last year's gift exchange but this year's will be fun and different


We aren't going to be re-using the Halloween format. It's far simpler, I promise! 



Halloqueen said:


> Somewhat bummed because this part of the year tends to be fairly busy for me and I don't know that I'll be able to find the time to do particularly involved events, so things like last year are more preferable. Sometimes in-game events can involve a lot of trial and error before I come up with something I'm happy with submitting, which eats up time. Hopefully it all works out though and it's a non-issue.
> 
> Still, I'm looking forward to the festivities. I'm sure whatever is coming will be enjoyable, as these forum events always are.


As Jeremy stated in the OP, this event will be following a more typical TBT event format. I think you'll find it less of an issue than you fear.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2021)

This will be my first time participating in a holiday themed event. I guess I should start bundling up for the holiday cheer!.... We're not going to be put in teams again, correct? Ridiculous question I know lol.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 9, 2021)

I've been looking forward to this for a while! Can't wait to see the games and what's available.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

omg idk how I missed this earlier lol. so excited!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2021)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This will be my first time participating in a holiday themed event. I guess I should start bundling up for the holiday cheer!.... We're not going to be put in teams again, correct? Ridiculous question I know lol.


ah yes the hollywags

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2021

Or maybe the jollywags?


----------



## King koopa (Dec 9, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have an entire lineup full of lights..


Editv I now have a full lineup of lights! Thank you to everyone that helped! This lineup really does look really nice!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> This will be my first time participating in a holiday themed event. I guess I should start bundling up for the holiday cheer!.... We're not going to be put in teams again, correct? Ridiculous question I know lol.


I prefer the individual events, so I hope not.


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2021)

i demand u send @cornimer compensation for identity theft


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so excited to see the new collectibles. Wonder if they'll all be holiday themed or if there'll be some other ones


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m excited to see the various tasks.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 9, 2021)

seliph said:


> i demand u send @cornimer compensation for identity theft


'cornemy' has the same last 4 letters as 'enemy'

therefore, jeremy is obviously the true final boss big bad of this event

must be trying to make autumn last forever or something


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm so excited for this! I can't wait to see what collectibles will be available for the event!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 9, 2021)

wOOO CHRISTMAS


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

I’ve been lowkey waiting for this thread to appear. I was wondering about the Christmas event! I’m excited to see what’s in store.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2021)

There’s nothing quite like nonstop Christmas light gifting.  Just finished gifting around 500 TBT worth of Christmas lights.  That’s roughly 100 lights gifted so far!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 9, 2021)

Cant wait for another amazing event!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 9, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> There’s nothing quite like nonstop Christmas light gifting.  Just finished gifting around 500 TBT worth of Christmas lights.  That’s roughly 100 lights gifted so far!


I was literally just thinking of this meme. CHRISTMAS LIGHTS FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 9, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> There’s nothing quite like nonstop Christmas light gifting.  Just finished gifting around 500 TBT worth of Christmas lights.  That’s roughly 100 lights gifted so far!


Im just so worried I'll miss people!


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 9, 2021)

Aahh I was waiting on this I've been wondering if there was going to be a holiday event after scouring the announcement board for past ones (new user). These are honestly the only thing that keep me going and let me be an active and productive member here so thanks guys


----------



## rubyy (Dec 10, 2021)

woo!! let’s go everyone this is gonna be so fun <3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 10, 2021)

i always love the christmastime events here on bell tree. happy holidays to y'all. <3


----------



## Aniko (Dec 10, 2021)

It will be fun! I can't wait


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 10, 2021)

this seems absolute poggers, excited !! ;D


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 10, 2021)

aah i'm so excited to see this year's event!! starts just as i get home from uni so i can do everything without ignoring my work lmao


----------



## Wickel (Dec 10, 2021)

Looking forward to the event!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 10, 2021)

I am so excited for this event !!!!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 10, 2021)

Well i guess its officially xmas time and im not mad about it haha. Cant wait for the tasks hopefully tons of in game activities and or more of that cool cluedo computer interactive game that came in halloween, that was super fun !


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2021)

Ooo return of the Christmas lights. I'll definitely have to get myself a row of them. 

I also look forward to the upcoming event.


----------



## ``` (Dec 10, 2021)

'Tis the season for exciting festivities during the holiday season here on TBT! It's going to be so fun with all of the festive events happening here in the forums!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

Yess, lights! Thanks for the good price too so I can return to everyone!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 10, 2021)

The return of the Christmas lights! My favorite! I wish they were here all year round.

I was waiting for this event. I've been busy these days and I thought I would miss it. Can’t wait!


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 10, 2021)

hype


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm so excited to see what the Christmas event is like this year and I'm super thrilled that the little Christmas lights are back!! I love sending them to people so much


----------



## oceanchild8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy Holidays everyone! Who wants to exchange lights? I'm hoping to make a row of 5 this year.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 10, 2021)

Sent out my first batch of lights to my some friends & I’ll be sending more soon when I’m not busy  It’s really nice to look back and see how many friends I’ve made on site and remember all the fun (and also sometimes dumb LMAO) memories I’ve made with a lot of people this year! 

Thank you for sharing your time with me everyone, even if it’s a simple interaction or a lengthy listening session to my rants and other dumb thoughts.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 10, 2021)

Ooooh I can't wait! This is going to be lit! haha, get it? no? ok...


----------



## Newbiemayor (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm very excited as this is my first time participating in a Christmas event on tbt


----------



## Mutti (Dec 10, 2021)

Excited for my first tbt xmas event!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy holidays everyone! Looking forward to the event.


----------



## Vsmith (Dec 10, 2021)

Yay!! Christmas event!! My favorite holiday. Can't wait to participate in the different activities.


----------



## deana (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm so excited!!! I wish I had more bells to send out more lights


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 11, 2021)

_SNOOOOOOOOOW_

something my island doesn't have


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2021)

The forum looks wonderfully chritstmasie at this time of the day, love the colors of the sunrise of the forum hehehe


----------



## arikins (Dec 11, 2021)

hope i can free up some time after finals week for this event !! ^,^ so excited


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 11, 2021)

Looking forward to the Christmas event now I have some time off to participate like I did for Camp Bell Tree and I'm loving the Christmas Light gifts you can send to other forum members.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm so excited! I don't feel Christmassy until the Bell Tree Christmas fair! lol


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2021)

How many people are going to stay up on Sunday waiting for the announcement? Luckily, I have a very short work day both Sunday and Monday, so I’ll be looking forward to the event.


----------



## porkpie28 (Dec 11, 2021)

Can not wait for the event to start but because I am uk may have to wait till Monday morning


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 11, 2021)

One of the best holidays! I remember my profile was very Christmasy last year on here. I hope l have time to do that again because it was nice.


----------



## ughrora (Dec 12, 2021)

Definitely looking forward to this event! 

P.S., if anyone wants to exchange lights, let me know as I'd love to get a lineup of them, otherwise I'll wait until the 18th.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 12, 2021)

aaaaaaaaaaa I'm so excited!! ☺


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2021)

Can't wait!! It always gives me such christmas vibes to do those events here


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

:stares in GMT timezone: oh to be American


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2021)

I am waiting patiently


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 12, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> I am waiting patiently


I'm waiting not so patiently


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> I'm waiting not so patiently


*Has been online since 8 AM GMT waiting for the Americans to wake up start the events*


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2021)

Event update: we are going to aim for 4PM EST to start, but this is not a guarantee (they always take longer to prepare than expected). Nothing will require urgent/immediate participation (this isn't Easter!).


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 12, 2021)

I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?

Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.



Oh you should all totally rewrite them but please distract Pandapples with a cup of hot chocolate first!  ​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Event update: we are going to aim for 4PM EST to start, but this is not a guarantee (they always take longer to prepare than expected). Nothing will require urgent/immediate participation (this isn't Easter!).


But Jeremy you don’t understand me seeing the new collectibles is life or death and extremely urgent


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


*me trying to decide if i should prep for a nightmarish egg hunt or not based off of this message*


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m just here hoping there is no egg search. My brain isn’t prepared for this torture


----------



## amemome (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


eggscuze me???  my brain is already hurting


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


The anxiety this statement is giving me is too much!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


I'm always ready for Eggs.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 12, 2021)

Is it time yet?!?! I’m so ready ahhhhh!!! Luv the Christmas Events!!!


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m just here hoping there is no egg search. My brain isn’t prepared for this torture


im literally praying she was messing with us


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 12, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I've hidden all the egg links, but do you all think we should rewrite the first batch of clues or nah?
> 
> Edit: oh no, this wasn't in the staff board?! Please ignore.


Ha!!!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm already in my ugly alpaca Christmas sweater.  When the event begins, I will be ready.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

So excited, thank you staff for giving us a much needed Christmas boost


----------



## zissou (Dec 12, 2021)

This is going to be my first TBT event, and I'm really excited to use this as an opportunity to make friends and have fun.
Looking forward to getting to know everyone and getting to see everyone's creative talents!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

zissou said:


> This is going to be my first TBT event, and I'm really excited to use this as an opportunity to make friends and have fun.
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and getting to see everyone's creative talents!


Welcome to tbt, events are exciting especially with Christmas magic 

If you have to have talent then I am in the wrong place


----------



## Mick (Dec 12, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Welcome to tbt, events are exciting especially with Christmas magic
> 
> If you have to have talent then I am in the wrong place



For the first time, we will be implementing a system where all players must take a Talent Test™ before being allowed to participate.

(Except not really. Talent is optional. A festive spirit is mandatory. )


----------



## zissou (Dec 12, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Welcome to tbt, events are exciting especially with Christmas magic



Thank you so much  Everyone has been so awesome already, I'm getting so hyped for the actual events. 



Mick said:


> For the first time, we will be implementing a system where all players must take a Talent Test™ before being allowed to participate.



Coach, please don't bench me before the game even starts 
In all seriousness, I believe everyone here has got something up their sleeves (talent-wise. not trick-wise) and I'm excited to see what everyone's going to bring to the table!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 12, 2021)

Mick said:


> For the first time, we will be implementing a system where all players must take a Talent Test™ before being allowed to participate.


Who on the staff is the equivalent of Simon Cowell when it comes to judging talent?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 12, 2021)

Super excited for this event! I'm also really excited to see the advent calendar will probably be coming back again!


----------



## Mick (Dec 12, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Who on the staff is the equivalent of Simon Cowell when it comes to judging talent?



We actually got Simon Cowell to help us out here. Used up the entire event budget, too.


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 12, 2021)

Mick said:


> For the first time, we will be implementing a system where all players must take a Talent Test™ before being allowed to participate.
> 
> (Except not really. Talent is optional. A festive spirit is mandatory. )





Welcome to TBT's Got Talent: Winter 2021 edition!
Just kidding... Unless?​


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 12, 2021)

Ring-a-ling (ring-a-ling), hear them _sing _(hear them _sing_)

It's singing time on The Bell Tree.


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 12, 2021)

Mairmalade said:


> Ring-a-ling (ring-a-ling), hear them _sing _(hear them _sing_)
> 
> It's singing time on The Bell Tree.


Market sidewalks,
Winter backdrops,
Sigs in holiday styles
In the air there's a feeling of Bell Tree


----------



## porkpie28 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes it is Sunday night here almost event time


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> Market sidewalks,
> Winter backdrops,
> Sigs in holiday styles
> In the air there's a feeling of Bell Tree


Why am I singing this in my head to “have yourself a merry little Christmas”


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 12, 2021)

Mick said:


> We actually got Simon Cowell to help us out here. Used up the entire event budget, too.


Omg I can't wait for Sir Cowell to call me an untalented hack in the unfunniest way possible


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m waiting for the event thread to pop up with all the new information!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2021)

Mick said:


> For the first time, we will be implementing a system where all players must take a Talent Test™ before being allowed to participate.
> 
> (Except not really. Talent is optional. A festive spirit is mandatory. )


Literally just got out of college for break just to face this.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2021)

As expected, the event will actually be starting after our previously announced goal of 4PM EST! Unfortunately, I spent too long putting a Santa hat on my avatar because you all said Cornimer wasn't wintery enough, so that's my personal excuse at least.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> As expected, the event will actually be starting after our previously announced goal of 4PM EST! Unfortunately, I spent too long putting a Santa hat on my avatar because you all said Cornimer wasn't wintery enough, so that's my personal excuse at least.


Totally valid excuse!

Excitement for the event!! Wooo


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

Sunday night up at 6.30 am tomorrow so let’s hope for uk/Europe friends it’s not too much longer


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 12, 2021)

The train to the holiday market will be departing... once this roadblock is removed. Public transportation, am I right?





anyone got a pokéflute?​


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm so stressed,, let's hope I don't need to bend my brain cells too hard.. they might snap


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 12, 2021)

I love this!


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

*me furiously refreshing the bulletin for literally no reason*


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 12, 2021)

while we wait i'm trying to analyse every single thing the mods have said just in case there's 6 different levels of hints to their comments


----------



## King koopa (Dec 12, 2021)

Am I the only one eating a candy cane waiting for the event to start?


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Am I the only one eating a candy cane waiting for the event to start?


Never have I ever eaten a candy cane  uncultured Scot


----------



## King koopa (Dec 12, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Never have I ever eaten a candy cane  uncultured Scot


They taste really good, if you ever come to America around Christmas, you should definitely try one!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

King koopa said:


> They taste really good, if you ever come to America around Christmas, you should definitely try one!


They are nice to suck on! I can’t eat hard candy like that, unfortunately.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 12, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Never have I ever eaten a candy cane  uncultured Scot


I will ship you a whole package right now lmao it might arrive melted, but oh well

Also can't wait to see this year's candy cane! I sadly only have the 2019 one, so I'll be glad to get this one :3


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Never have I ever eaten a candy cane  uncultured Scot


Uncultured Scots unite! Sat here helping with last minute event prep while washing down supper from the Sauchiehall St Taco Bell with a can of Red Bull.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2021)

Chris said:


> Uncultured Scots unite! Sat here helping with last minute event prep while washing down supper from the Sauchiehall St Taco Bell with a can of Red Bull.


That sounds quite American too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2021)

Chris said:


> Sat here helping with last minute event prep while washing down supper from the Sauchiehall St Taco Bell with a can of Red Bull.


may your diligent work never go unnoticed


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 12, 2021)

My favorite screen by far ​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2021)

For once I can't wait to get woken up to feed my little one, since I will be able to check out the event earlier than without waking up.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 12, 2021)

BACKDROPS ARE FINALLY BACK  just waiting for them to be restocked :>


----------

